
PAPRIKA – Potentially all pairwise rankings of all possible alternatives - ThomPete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentially_all_pairwise_rankings_of_all_possible_alternatives
======
kazinator
A useful sub-algorithm in GOULASH: Goal-oriented linearly approximating
selection heuristic.

